# '13 GTi MK6 Recaro seat install, need to disable side seat airbags



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

Good Day everyone, 

I have installed a set of Euro MK6 Recaro seats in my car. 





































After the install I have 2 Airbag faults as expected, for the missing side airbags in the seats. 

This thread, http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81020&highlight=Side+airbags, describes how to disable/deactivate them on a MK5. 

When I go into the airbag module, I don't see anything definitive for my fault codes, see below, or do I completely understand the 4 options presented. 

Here is the complete Autoscan: 


Tuesday,30,April,2013,09:10:42:60314 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 
Data version: 20121222 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 
77 

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6DW000031 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AS HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 77F628030626DEA0106 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492280FA880B06E7921A0141310800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7DFA3A2BE41AF4F04AA 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0169159523 
Coding: 030C0C 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013 
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346CDF0F9FD0F5B8F54 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 GK HW: 5K0 907 044 GK 
Component: Climatronic H19 1212 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0010004002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7AF03137FD34C3C86F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 T HW: 1K0 937 086 T 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 111 0709 
Revision: AB111709 
Coding: 6F180A3A90272A04108800C17000894D48850486574D8DB0E48420248040 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 418286DBD86250106E2 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 08031 26 0512 
Coding: 009795 

4 Faults Found: 
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 141 
Reset counter: 185 
Mileage: 3127 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2008.14.14 
Time: 18:11:31 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.05 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 184 
Mileage: 12150 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.14.19 
Time: 14:20:41 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 11.90 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

01496 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Left (L22) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Reset counter: 185 
Mileage: 12151 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.14.19 
Time: 00:01:35 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.15 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

01500 - Bulb for Fog-Lamps; Right (L23) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101010 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 3 
Reset counter: 185 
Mileage: 12151 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2012.14.19 
Time: 00:01:35 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 12.15 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H 
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA1TEAC 
Coding: 00003132 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3F868023A69626E0186 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4078036CZZZX 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME0A2E556BZZZ4 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME72440E18ZZZV 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME684D6C53ZZZ6 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME2823692BZZZJ 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME41126C2BZZZG 

2 Faults Found: 
9440027 - Driver's side; side-airbag igniter 
B100B 1B [137] - Resistance Too High 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 12222 km 
Date: 2012.14.21 
Time: 09:15:37 

9439771 - Front Passenger's Side Airbag Igniter 
B100A 1B [137] - Resistance Too High 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 12222 km 
Date: 2012.14.21 
Time: 09:15:37 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20120309101192 
Coding: 100A140000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004 
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7DFA3A2BEC1AF4F04AA 

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 873 HW: 5K6 920 873 
Component: KOMBI H04 0704 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 370F00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: F3EE9C135A5E3280ACE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 R HW: 7N0 907 530 H 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1632 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 140212F2000398 
Coding: 350000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3F868023AE9626E0186 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0704 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000007 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD081770D94F3481F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 B HW: 5K0 905 861 B 
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000256126001 
Coding: 4100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001 
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2F66D06376F6D660886 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H17 0530 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661767330 
Coding: 010100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2A50C1774514B3485F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 G HW: 3C0 035 684 G 
Component: RNS-MID H61 3690 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M7018089 
Coding: 24050042010000960005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2756384356068E20406 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2103 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3776E80346A61EA0D06 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3776E80346A61EA0D06 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 B HW: 5K0 035 456 B 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0017182 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003 
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod 
VCID: 29523E7B4812B850562 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3260D917ADC4FB88E78 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346CDF0F57D0F5B8F54 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 G HW: 3C0 035 684 G 
Component: RNS-MID H61 3690 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M7018089 
Coding: 24050042010000960005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2756384356068E20406 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 K HW: 7P6 035 730 K 
Component: TELEFON H11 3190 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661927232 
Coding: 0A10040000010100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720 
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3A70F137BDB403C82F8 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 01: DTCs cleared 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 03: DTCs clearedTuesday,30,April,2013,09:22:24:60314 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 
Data version: 20121222 


Chassis Type: 7N0 
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 
77 

VIN: WVWEV7AJ6DW000031 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000 
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000 
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000 
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000 
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000 
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AS HW: 1K0 907 115 AA 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 77F628030626DEA0106 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 1110 0101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL 
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492280FA880B06E7921A0141310800 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 7DFA3A2BE41AF4F04AA 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0169159523 
Coding: 030C0C 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013 
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod 
VCID: 346CDF0F9FD0F5B8F54 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 GK HW: 5K0 907 044 GK 
Component: Climatronic H19 1212 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0010004002 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010 
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7AF03137FD34C3C86F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 T HW: 1K0 937 086 T 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 111 0709 
Revision: AB111709 
Coding: 6F180A3A90272A04108800C17000094D48850486574D8DB0E48420248040 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 418286DBD86250106E2 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB 
Component: Wischer 08031 26 0512 
Coding: 009795 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H 
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA1TEAC 
Coding: 00003132 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014 
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3F868023A69626E0186 

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4078036CZZZX 

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME0A2E556BZZZ4 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME72440E18ZZZV 

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME684D6C53ZZZ6 

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME2823692BZZZJ 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME41126C2BZZZG 

2 Faults Found: 
9440027 - Driver's side; side-airbag igniter 
B100B 1B [137] - Resistance Too High 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 12222 km 
Date: 2012.14.21 
Time: 09:22:50 

9439771 - Front Passenger's Side Airbag Igniter 
B100A 1B [137] - Resistance Too High 
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00000001 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 12222 km 
Date: 2012.14.21 
Time: 09:22:50 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E 
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20120309101192 
Coding: 100A140000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004 
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod 
VCID: 7DFA3A2BEC1AF4F04AA 

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb 
Part No SW: 5K6 920 873 HW: 5K6 920 873 
Component: KOMBI H04 0704 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 370F00 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716 
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: F3EE9C135A5E3280ACE 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb 
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 R HW: 7N0 907 530 H 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1632 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 140212F2000398 
Coding: 350000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3F868023AE9626E0186 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0704 
Serial number: 00000000000000 
Coding: 000007 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709 
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod 
VCID: EAD081770D94F3481F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 B HW: 5K0 905 861 B 
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000256126001 
Coding: 4100000000000000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001 
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X_VW36.rod 
VCID: 2F66D06376F6D660886 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl 
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F 
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H17 0530 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661767330 
Coding: 010100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 2A50C1774514B3485F8 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 G HW: 3C0 035 684 G 
Component: RNS-MID H61 3690 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M7018089 
Coding: 24050042010000960005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2756384356068E20406 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 H HW: 5K0 959 701 H 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2103 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3776E80346A61EA0D06 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb 
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P 
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3776E80346A61EA0D06 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb 
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 B HW: 5K0 035 456 B 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0017182 
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003 
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod 
VCID: 29523E7B4812B850562 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl 
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2117 
Coding: 0001076 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 3260D917ADC4FB88E78 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl 
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
VCID: 346CDF0F57D0F5B8F54 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb 
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 G HW: 3C0 035 684 G 
Component: RNS-MID H61 3690 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M7018089 
Coding: 24050042010000960005 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------ 
VCID: 2756384356068E20406 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb 
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 K HW: 7P6 035 730 K 
Component: TELEFON H11 3190 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007661927232 
Coding: 0A10040000010100 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200 
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA 002720 
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW36.rod 
VCID: 3A70F137BDB403C82F8 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

If all else fails using vcds then you can trick the ecu by using a 2.2ohm resistor on each seat. 
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,64615.msg714779.html#msg714779


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks, I'd like to code them out/deactivated/disabled if possible. I don't see why you would be able to on a mk5 but not a mk6. 

Pics get more help, lol!


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

The adaptation menu doesn't match the fault code description. 

Which ones do I need to adapt and which of the 4 options do I need to select? 

Regards,


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

Can anyone help or shed some light on the airbag adaptation menu?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry that you haven't solved this issue, but let me tell you that it looks pretty awesome! Congrats!


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

Did you ever sort this out? 


Sent from my iPhone using the Tapatalk app, so that explains the typos...


----------



## marxan (Mar 28, 2015)

*Same issue*

Y


kyle_h said:


> Did you ever sort this out?
> 
> 
> Same for me.. Anyone found out? I installed these and haven't found how to disable it..
> ...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

marxan said:


> Y


Hello new guy, per our forum rules, please post your own thread with a valid VCDS autoscan using the latest Software version.


----------

